# Is Your Dog Right- or Left-Pawed?



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Im pretty sure my boy Tuff is left pawed...he does not approve of me showing pictures of his imperfection....of course I am speaking of the white spot on his chest....IMHO your not crazy


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Whoa Dude!!!! (or dudette in this case)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY to much time on your hands!!!!!
I voted ambi-Paw anyway!!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I guess Tuff doesn't have much of a choice in the matter! That picture you posted awhile back of him propping himself up against a tree to relieve himself still cracks me up


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike is left pawed, definitely. He can easily raise and shake with his left, but he isn't as comfortable raising his right. He'll even try to pull away if I take it into my hand and shake it for him. He'll try to turn his body away too. ? I know his leg, paw, and elbow on that side are fine, so not sure why he defers to his left side.


----------



## goldnrott dad (Feb 21, 2009)

Bella is most definitely a southpaw. She prefers to shake hands with her left and needs to be coaxed to shake with her right paw. She also uses her left paw for digging.

And guess that makes me crazy too, because we've been aware we have a southpaw girl for awhile


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

we were actually talking about this yesterday lol
if we put treats on both of Ruby's paws she always eats the left one first even if the right treat is bigger
and when we ask for her paw she always gives us the left paw first 
she seems more comfortable doing this so I guess she is definately left pawed


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> I guess Tuff doesn't have much of a choice in the matter! That picture you posted awhile back of him propping himself up against a tree to relieve himself still cracks me up


 
wow would love to see that picture lol


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I would Ori is left-pawed, but that might be because when I taught him, I always gestured my right hand, so it's a learnt behavior. However, there are times when I'll gesture with my right and he'll raise his right so I have to cross-over.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow offers both paws quite evenly but with Diesel it is always his left paw.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I would say all of my boys are right pawed..........


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Bailey is more likely to offer her left paw and Duke will offer his right.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

AlanK said:


> Im pretty sure my boy Tuff is left pawed...he does not approve of me showing pictures of his imperfection....of course I am speaking of the white spot on his chest....IMHO your not crazy


 
What imperfection? He has no imperfections! Tuff dog is perfect, white patch and all.:smooch:


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Interesting question! 

I would say Oscar is left-pawed, because he always offers that paw for "shake", "high five", and "wave"... and also to paw at us when he wants some attention! BUT I think because we are both right-handed, he was probably just originally responding to our extended right hands, so he does these tricks with his left paw. However if I say "other one" and point to his other paw when he shakes with his left paw, he will offer the right one instead (also he will if I offer my left hand instead of my right).


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Left pawed! Everytime Molly does her tricks 'Shake' and 'wave' she always uses her left paw!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah is right and Scout can use both.

Noah uses the right to shake, High-five, and take out Scouts legs when playing to make him roll. Scout uses which ever he feels like - sometimes both at the same time...and his head to go under Noahs body and trip him.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I voted for "Right" and "I don't know" because I wasn't exactly sure. 

In my head, I'm remembering that when I ask Molson for his paw with my right hand reached out, and I normally have to cross over to touch his. When he lays down, he lays on his right hip, and when he is pawing at the cat :doh:, I'm pretty sure it's his right hand. I'll have to make observations tonight and get back to you if I'm wrong!


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

So far, it seems lefties rule! That's good as Jemma & I are southpaws!!!!


cheers,:wavey:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

esSJay said:


> I voted for "Right" and "I don't know" because I wasn't exactly sure.
> 
> In my head, I'm remembering that when I ask Molson for his paw with my right hand reached out, and I normally have to cross over to touch his. When he lays down, he lays on his right hip, and when he is pawing at the cat :doh:, I'm pretty sure it's his right hand. I'll have to make observations tonight and get back to you if I'm wrong!


After lots of training tonight, I can say that he is definitely Right-Pawed


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby is left pawed (raises his left leg)
Kirby is right pawed (always uses her right paw to ask for a pet)


----------

